# Apache, SVN, 403 Fehler



## ZodiacXP (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo. Ich versuche seit 24h subversion für eclipse ans laufen zu kriegen und brauche dazu svn. möchte das es über apache läuft und habe nach anleitung folgendes gemacht:

2 module kopiert, passend zur apache version : 2.2.9
mod_dav_svn & mod_authz_svn

in der httpd.conf steht:

```
LoadModule dav_svn_module modules/mod_dav_svn.so
LoadModule authz_svn_module modules/mod_authz_svn.so
```


```
<Location /svn>
  DAV svn
  #SVNListParentPath on
  SVNParentPath "E:/SVN"
  #AuthType Basic
  #AuthName "Subversion-Projektarchive"
  #AuthUserFile "E:/xampp/apache/bin/passwd"
  #AuthzSVNAccessFile svnaccessfile
  #Require valid-user
</Location>
```

und noch zwei andere module die notwendig waren, waren schon auskommentiert.

habe danach ein verzeichnis angelegt E:\SVN und genau das über TortoiseSVN zu einem repository gemacht.

möchte ich jetzt aber auf http://localhost/svn zugreifen über ein rep-browser kriege ich eine 403 (forbidden) meldung. allerdings klappt "file:///E:/SVN" wunderbar.

es scheint am apache zu liegen aber wo?


----------



## BSA (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist das Thema noch aktuell? Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir sagen, das SVN nicht auf der obersten Ebene liegen darf..


----------

